# Hello!!!



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

:xbones: Well everyone i am ghoulbug AKA Michelle.....Lilly's sister.....She finally got me to join after reading this for almost a year as a guest. But she is the talented one when it comes to Halloween, I am just an innocent bystander that gets corrupted by her every Halloween. I just assist her in her evil doings!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Ghoulbug... Glad ya finally decided to come outta the dark


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Ghoulbug, it's nice to have you with us. I don't think you can really say you've been corrupted until you've been in our chat room though, lol.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Does Lilly refer to you as a minion, a roadie,or a prop-monkey? lol.
I have a few of those myself.....

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad is right...Corruption at its finest! LOL

Welcome aboard and really like your handle "GhoulBug"!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

We love the corruption, just means you had it in you the whole time and needed a little push to the dark side, MUAHAHAHAHA!!!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, forgot to mention Michelle, keep an eye TD /\ , he's a little more "twisted" than most! LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dangit!!!!!! Thier on to me....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome Goulbug. Ah, an innocent bystander, our favorite. And a lurker too, I couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome

"There are 999 happy haunts here,
there is always room for 1000."


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Finally...welcome sis..my little Ghoulbug
Yup she is my best helper ....thanks Sis.
She is making her first prop (But not the last muahhh) this yr for our party woohoo.
Dave she is all of the above and more hahah
Oh and Vlad she has been in the chat room you must have missed it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome--innocent ? i dont know. she's been lurking around here for a year,


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes all...... Feels like home already.....(or is that hell????)  Yup my first prop...i better get a move on..... All that whipping lily does i don't have room for any more scars...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome, unsuspecting innocent bystander...er...I mean Ghoulbug! Hope you're having fun so far.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Ghoulbug! Looking forward to pics of that first prop! Glad to have you out of lurk mode


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Deadspider but i am never out of lurk muahahahahahah


----------

